# Topics > Space >  Synchronized Position Hold, Engage, Reorient Experimental Satellites (SPHERES), space robot,  MIT Space Systems Laboratory, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Space Systems Laboratory

Website:

ssl.scripts.mit.edu/www/portfolio/spheres

nasa.gov/spheres

nasa.gov/telerobotics

SPHERES on Wikipedia

Project Tango

----------


## Airicist

SPHERES A Space Odyssey 

Uploaded on Sep 3, 2009




> Test session 18, SPHERES testbed experiments on board the ISS.
> Formation flight - Spiral maneuvers.
> The SPHERES testbed designed and operated by Space Systems Laboratory at MIT.






Mark Micire: "Smart SPHERES: Android-powered, free-flying space robots" | Talks at Google

Published on Nov 30, 2012




> "NASA is using Nexus S phones on the International Space Station as an upgrade for a trio of volleyball-sized SPHERES (Synchronized Position Hold, Engage, Reorient, Experimental Satellites). The SPHERES were originally developed by MIT for testing spacecraft guidance, navigation, and control algorithms in space. The Android-powered phones transform the SPHERES from test platforms into free-flying robots that can perform tasks the astronauts used to do, like recording sensor data and capturing video footage.
> 
> In this talk, I will describe how the Intelligent Robotics Group
> at NASA Ames modified and certified stock Nexus S phones for use on the Space Station. This involved hacking the hardware and destructively testing several units. I will also show video and data that we captured from operating the phones in space. Finally, I will talk about the
> software we have written to remotely operate the Smart SPHERES from Mission Control in Houston.






SPHERES in action 

 Published on May 17, 2013




> NASA Astronaut Greg Chamitoff works with SPHERES aboard the International Space Station

----------


## Airicist

'Smart SPHERES' Fly High Aboard International Space Station

 Published on May 19, 2013




> On Dec. 12 engineers at NASA's Ames Research Center, Moffett Field, Calif., and Johnson Space Center in Houston conducted an experiment using small, free-flying robotic satellites called "Smart SPHERES" aboard the International Space Station. The Smart SPHERES, located in the Kibo laboratory module, were remotely operated from the International Space Station's Mission Control Center at Johnson to demonstrate how a free-flying robot can perform surveys for environmental monitoring, inspection and other routine housekeeping tasks. In the future, small robots could regularly perform routine maintenance tasks allowing astronauts to spend more time working on science experiments. In the long run, free-flying robots like Smart SPHERES also could be used to inspect the exterior of the space station or future deep-space vehicles.(NASA)

----------


## Airicist

Space Station Live: Smart SPHERES 

 Published on Mar 3, 2014




> NASA Public Affairs Officer Brandi Dean talks with Chris Provencher, project manager for Smart SPHERES at NASA Ames Research Center. By connecting smartphones to a trio of free-flying robots known as Synchronized Position Hold, Engage, Reorient, Experimental Satellites, or SPHERES, these International Space Station robots become Smart SPHERES.

----------


## Airicist

SPHERES Docking Port: Docking Ground Test #1

 Published on May 28, 2014




> Two SPHERES satellites equipped with docking ports performing a docking maneuver with global metrology but no relative sensing. The test uses the 3-DOF MIT SPHERES ground testbed and the flight prototype hardware for the InSPIRE-II program.

----------


## Airicist

Triangle Formation 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> Three SPHERES maintain a triangle shape as the formation rotates around three axis.

----------


## Airicist

Scatter Maneuver 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> Two SPHERES repeatedly break and reform formation in response to an astronaut's command.

----------


## Airicist

SPHERES on ISS Overview 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> An informational video with an overview of the history of the program and the operations on board the International Space Station.

----------


## Airicist

SPHERES Free Floating Robotic Manipulator 

 Published on Aug 4, 2014




> This video shows the first air carriage testing of our free floating robotic arm. All control is open loop, although there exists feedback from the motor encoders. Our dynamic simulator is demonstrated at the end of the video.

----------


## Airicist

Space Station Live: Smart Phones Controlling Smart Spheres 

 Published on Oct 14, 2014




> Public Affairs Officer Lori Meggs talks to Terry Fong, Intelligent Robotics Group Director at Ames Research Center. Smart phones are being tested as a way to control tiny satellites that float freely in the International Space Station.

----------


## Airicist

Space Station live: preparing SPHERES for flight 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> NASA Commentator Lori Meggs visits the SPHERES lab at NASA’s Ames Research Center to learn about the bowling ball-shaped satellites that are used on the International Space Station for technology development experiments and educational activities.

----------


## Airicist

NASA - SPHERES & Project Tango - Solid Conference 

Published on May 8, 2015




> The IoT is creating a perfect storm of innovation and opportunity.
> 
> Hardware, software, sensors, and physical things are coming together in uncharted waters. To succeed, you’ll need to build teams that cross disciplines in ways never before attempted. Envision new business models. And recognize the “crazy” ideas that are now entirely possible. Learn how at Solid.

----------

